# Fly combo.



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been thinking in give it a go to fly fishing (trout and bream) and obviously I have no idea what sort of rod and reel would be a good starting point. It doesn't have to be top of the line, just a reasonably fair combo. 
I'm looking for something like this http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/products ... s.php?p=37 It sales for around a hundred bucks, what you recon?. Cheers.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a look at these:
http://jmgillies.com.au/?p=2646
Used one of these in an #8 earlier this week, absolutey lovely rods to cast with. I would go for the #4 or #6 to start off with, the 6 will make bigger flies much easier to cast (especially if you are using any sinking flies i.e clousers) otherwise the gillies combos are excellent as a starting outfit, do not spend too much on your first rod as the chances are you will hit the rod a few times with a weighted fly and end up breaking it but dont be dis -heartened, its an absolutely addictive form of fishing. Hmmm on that note i think i will take out the stinker on monday and chase down some kingfish schools!!

Cheers
Saro


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Any idea of the price?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

my advice would be to find a club, and have a try.

honestly, casting a flyrod is difficult enough, those cheapie combos make it harder.

a 6 weight is a reasonalbe compromise for light salt, and trout, though you will find it a bit much for small streams and creeks

good luck! waving the long wand is a bug that once you have, is hard to shake


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

troutfish said:


> my advice would be to find a club, and have a try.
> 
> honestly, casting a flyrod is difficult enough, those cheapie combos make it harder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Troutfish I appreciate your words, to be honest I don't really think that just for been a cheap outfit it would be so hard to cast that I won't be able to enjoy it. My very first outfit was a telescopic combo from the post office that my wife gave me as a gift, I caught so many fish whit it (using a $4 smillin' jacks lure)that finally broke. Of course the more expensive gear is more comfortable and easy to the eye than the cheap ones but like I said this would be just a starting point, if I get the hang of it I might be looking for something else. Cheers.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the gillies combos retail for around $200,i satrted off with one of these casting bread flies for mullet then i got the bug and bought another 6 fly rods, i know where troutfish is coming from but i would definitely start off with something cheaper to learn with and if you really get into then go and take out a second mortgage and get a really sexual sage setup!!!
One peice of advice though, dont scimp on your fly line it is probably one of the most important parts of a fly rod setup. All of those combos come with a floating line which is ok to learn with.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Daserdark said:


> troutfish said:
> 
> 
> > my advice would be to find a club, and have a try.
> ...


no worries, best of luck with whatever you choose, i would just say though, that with a flyrod, casting is such a fundamental part of the whole thing....


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

sarod420 said:


> ...One peice of advice though, dont scimp on your fly line it is probably one of the most important parts of a fly rod setup. All of those combos come with a floating line which is ok to learn with.


By this you mean that I should buy a better quality line right??? If that's what you mean, what should I get???


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

troutfish said:


> ...no worries, best of luck with whatever you choose, i would just say though, that with a flyrod, casting is such a fundamental part of the whole thing....


Thanks buddy for your opinion, please don't be discouraged by my answer. When it comes to fly fishing I have no idea what I'm talking about so be certain that I'll take your opinion into account.


----------



## Joshua (Dec 22, 2010)

My opinion, for what it is worth, is the best investment you will ever make as fly fisherman is a couple of casting lessons from someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

This is only my opinion ok. Buy a really good rod and look for a cheap composite reel with a really good line. The quality rod will make casting much more enjoyable. The reel will only be for line storage, unless you get onto some speedster pelagics. A top quality line, like the rod, will help you to develop a better casting style. At the end of the day if you really get into waving the wand, later on a reel upgrade will allow you to have a great outfit that will give you years of enjoyment. Again, only my opinion. 
Cant believe how many times I managed to fit _really_ into that post :twisted:


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

I have one of these combos. Never fly fished in my life yet I could get a fly out there reasonably ok after watching a few youtube videos first. Admittedly the first few casts resulted in snapped leaders but I got the hang of it pretty quickly. I only purchased it to chase Mullet in small waterways though so long distance casting wasn't really needed in my case anyway. I only used it the 1 day for about 3 hrs for no fish and so packed it in and havn't looked at it again since. If you were interested you could have the combo for $50, it is as good as new condition...


----------



## johnschr (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Daserdark 
Fly fishing is more of a disease than a recreation... once you have the bug, you're finished. Don't fall for the trap of buying cheap junk, it's never worth it. I suggest you join a club or find a specialist tackle shop and talk to the guys. Pro Angler sells their own brand of tackle and I think it is great value for money. I have 4 of their rods (I have no vested interest) and I know they put together some good value packages. Check them out. 
http://www.proangler.com.au/Fly-Packages/View-all-products.html
http://www.proangler.com.au/Contact-Us/Stores/
For bream and trout you would be looking at a 4 or 5 wt outfit, but if you fish mostly salt water, a 6 wt would be more useful.
Good luck, John


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

I just bought my first fly combo this afternoon,blackridge 9ft 6wt . Comes with backing ,fly line and a tapered leader .practiced down the river with a bread fly and a fly popper,no fish but i was only getting 5 mtrs distance. for 100 bucks seemed reasonable for beginners gear.


----------

